# neolamprologus daffodil Fry help.



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

so came home 2 days ago to find a bunch of swimming Fry (20-30ish ).... first time Ive ever had fry. last night i set up a 10gal tank i had laying around used water from my 40 gal to Fill it and used some media from the 40 gal filter in the 10 gal filter so i don't have to worry about cycling the tank.

hardest part was trying to get all the fry out. i have sand substrate and the Fry are clear with : eyes lol. so i sucked them out with a hose into a bucket, counted 18. 

my question is ..... what the hell should i feed them they are Stupid small compared to some pictures i see of new hatched fry. honestly i think they are equal to the size of maybe 2 baby brine shrimp lol. i broke some flake food up and had some Artemia Food for feeding brine shrimp so i put a little of that in the 10 gal also. no clue if they are Eating tho. 

any tips tricks input would be Awesome. hopefully i can keep them alive for a few months. :fish5:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Go to petsmart and get some frozen baby brine shrimp or hatch some out yourself.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

I feed all my fry "First Bites" made by Hikari Tropical

Or if you dont have access to that, brine shrimp, or just take flake food and put it in an empty container and crush/grind it in to a very fine powder


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

BBS it is !


----------

